# First day outside



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Dog Xpens come in handy lol
First day outside. All the other hens were curious at first then drifted away.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has Bill relaxed yet?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes thankfully!!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today Matilda (first chick born) found and ate a earthworm today in the dirt


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you introduced them to the flock yet? Might be a good time since they are so mobile.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes friday, and Saturday when i take them outside they are in the xpen and the other hens are on the outside of the pen.they were very very interested in the babies and kept coming over to see them.


----------

